# Miracle tree



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

I've been reading about Moringa Oleifera tree. I find this tree very fascinating. It has many uses and is very nutritious. Plus the flowers are a good source of nectar for honey producing bees. It is a tropical tree but I've started growing a couple of seedlings indoors under the grow lights and I hope to keep it living till Spring gets here.

http://www.gardenorganic.org.uk/pdfs/international_programme/Moringa.pdf

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...27FDCA000E7E7DA3C53127FDC&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR


----------



## Alvin (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice sharing bubbles, I have see the links that you provide in your post and that are really nice and are full of informative stuff.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment, Alvin. I like starting easy yet interesting projects/hobbies. Here's a picture of my seedling. http://www.keepandshare.com/photo/456216/seeds-started-indoors?ifr=


----------

